# 145" long tank



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

Hello to everybody,
i am new here but not in planted tank.
We ( In Europa ) dont have this good forum for planted tank ( or i dont know about it) so hopefully will want to help me with something.
We have measures in cm but i will try to write in inch so be batter to understand.
I build tank 145 long 24 deep and 27 inch high….1" thick...on the same dimension steel stand ( later will be wood cabinet) will be some hard indonesian forrest…
will have sump from my old tank 52 gallons…
i drill 2X 2 inch pipe and 1 for return 1"....

Now some question - i read lot of post here ( but can not see pictures )…
from start...Reverse osmoze in our country tell me that without DI yes or no?
I have co2 from jbl with computer proflora2 603 with 2 kg bottle...now if need will go on 2stage regulator
also read that need rex grigs regulator - one or 2?
i will buy ghl or apex for awc and ato also and want to put max equipement on automatic
Uv light yes or no ( here is also some discustion about that?)
Bigest question is about lamps..i want LED but ( if not looking usa satelite or finlad ) every is very expensive...what can suggest me ? how many and what type?
For start is ok...Thanks in front and Happy Christmas..


----------



## Dan Knowlton (Jan 9, 2009)

WOW! That is a BIG tank!

Keep us posted on the tank as you progress with it.

Dan


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

thanks,
will do it….
nobody answer me for go forward


----------



## iamaloner (Jul 10, 2017)

Look into nuniq
Korean company and not insane prices and the lights are really good
There is always chihiros as well chinese brand a lot of people use

How the hell did you get something so big made and delivered?

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## iamaloner (Jul 10, 2017)

For the reactor I think one should be plenty as long as it can handle the water volume and provide sufficient co2 to the water column


Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

will see for lamps…..

for tank-we buy glass and glue on stand together….


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

Your tank is just over 400 US gallons. Nice! That is I think the largest tank on this forum at present.

Regarding your questions. You will need a water test kit for ph, gh, kh, before deciding whether you need to invest in RO/DI water system. With such a large tank you would need a pretty decent RO/DI system. After all your 50% water change is 200 gallons... more counting the sump. I would hope... hope a lot actually.. that your tap water can sustain life. Because a RO/DI system this big is annoying/expensive.

A 2kg bottle of co2 is pretty small for a tank this size. You should think about getting a bigger one. A two stage reactor is also a good idea to prevent your bottle from self emptying into your tank all at once when it gets low killing all of your fish.

UV light is one of those things that if you have it and its setup correctly, you won't know how awesome it is because it will stop bad stuff from happening and thus you won't realize that it just saved you a lot of time and heartache. Anyway you have a sump so its easy to install. Just buy a submersible led uv light in the 240nm range and put it in your sump (in a separate compartment from your media) and that will take care of it. You don't need an aquarium specific inline module.

As for lights... how many you need and what type is determined in part by what you plan to grow. If you want high light you are going to need nice lights. Fluval 3.0 will give you a lot of control which it sounds like you want. But you are going to need at least 3 of them which is pretty pricey. Then again... you have a 400 gallon tank so spending a lot of money is kind of what you need to do at this point.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

i will do test for water but ( in my old house ) there was no need about Di….tomorrow will do test because we have here draw-well with pure water so think that is no need DI.
i have sump with 3 chamber ( it is not finish jet ) -maybe more??
later i understand that 2 kg for co2 is small so will buy 5 kg and left this system of 2kg and have then 2 of them….

for uv will think and maybe wait to see some another opinion..but good to know..

fluval is litlle thick so maybe need 2 of them by deep of tank...6 for all tank -price 2000 dollars??

Still much expensive but if no another option will do that...yes high light will be inside….

also-what with wawes pumps-is it only for reef or someone is put on planted tank also?i was think put one or 2 also but must see what people tell about them…


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

now i test water...have 3 of them from well from pipe and with one small filter in fridge…
well is kh9,ph 7,5,NO2 is 0,05 and N03 40
from filter is kh 7 and ph 7 
and pipe is kh 12 and ph 7

all 3 tell me fe 1.5 but think that maybe test is not good so will buy new one...


----------



## Quint (Mar 24, 2019)

No suggestions for ya but wanted to say thats a huge tank. Cant wait to see how this comes along. 

Good luck with everything.


----------



## FischAutoTechGarten (Jul 11, 2003)

Just don't show this tank on www.simplydiscus.com . You will get far too many suggestions on which Discus to select to stock that glorious tank!


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

i did not talk anything about put discus inside .. i want to put discuss but when see that discuss need hard plant like anubias etc...i will not put them inside...


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Wow. That’s quite a endeavor, good luck. 

Also wondering if you got depth and height measurements reversed? Looks more like 27” front to back (depth) and 24” top to bottom (height)

That’s going to take some serious precision in both stand construction and leveling to support that much water weight. That’s over 3300lbs/1500KG to deal with.


----------



## vacko000 (Jul 10, 2019)

*145&quot; long tank*

What kind of plant do you plan to keep? I’m not shore how much co2 you will need to put inside to get the 2 ph drop wee all want to achive. 
It will probbably be about 10 bps. You will “burn” those two co2 tanks in a mounth. 
You should go bigger 10kg or even more. 

Do you plan on planting the entire tank or just some parts of it?

I would go with two co2 reactors to have the maximum efficiency.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

Tomislav Mirt said:


> i will do test for water but ( in my old house ) there was no need about Di….tomorrow will do test because we have here draw-well with pure water so think that is no need DI.
> i have sump with 3 chamber ( it is not finish jet ) -maybe more??
> later i understand that 2 kg for co2 is small so will buy 5 kg and left this system of 2kg and have then 2 of them….
> 
> ...


Ah good I misunderstood your first post then, I thought you were planning to ro/di water. Glad to hear its probably not needed.

The number of chambers in the sump is less important then how you set it up. Just make sure you have enough air space in the sump that when you turn off the power and water drains out from your tank up top it doesn't overflow your sump. Relying on check valves to keep your floors dry is basically just a way of waiting till it fails.

Fluval 3.0 come in a 48" length. So you need 3 going down the center. You will have slightly less ppfd in the extreme front and/or back. However, it will still be enough to grow pretty much anything you want to grow.


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

**



DaveKS said:


> Wow. That’s quite a endeavor, good luck.
> 
> Also wondering if you got depth and height measurements reversed? Looks more like 27” front to back (depth) and 24” top to bottom (height)
> 
> ...


everything is level and stand is on 4X4 inch ….

Bump:


vacko000 said:


> What kind of plant do you plan to keep? I’m not shore how much co2 you will need to put inside to get the 2 ph drop wee all want to achive.
> It will probbably be about 10 bps. You will “burn” those two co2 tanks in a mounth.
> You should go bigger 10kg or even more.
> 
> ...


Bump: i am not sure if dont needed DI.....just my opinion…
if want drink that water did i need DI?

If i put 3 fluval will they cover deep? that is why i write 2 of them in deep?


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

Bump:








something like this picture

Bump: https://imgur.com/plFUeiQ

Bump: https://imgur.com/BnTtBMK
https://imgur.com/O1QJlyC


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

Tomislav Mirt said:


> everything is level and stand is on 4X4 inch ….
> 
> Bump:
> 
> ...


I would start with 3 and see how it works for you. 27" high the light will disperse quite a bit before substrate. If you need more you can always add them. 



Tomislav Mirt said:


> Bump:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So those are pretty high level tanks literally some of the best in the world when they were created. I won't say a novice can't make something that looks that good... but it is very unlikely. That said, most of the plants you see are considered relatively easy to grow. Another thing to consider is that if you fully plant a tank this big, you are looking at at least 1000 dollars in plants by themselves. So yea, this is going to cost a bit.


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

ok,i will then start with 3 lamps….

i know that this pictures of tanks are hard but that was example ( pictures was from fairs i think in first 10 places)….i will try something similar...i am not new in planted tank so will see….

Still waiting some another answer like pump,sump,automatic water change ,etc…

Thanks for now….


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Figure in pruning and maintenance on a 400gallon tank planted like that and it’s going to occupy pretty much every spare minute of your free time. Are you really willing to devote that much of your life into it?


----------



## iamaloner (Jul 10, 2017)

DaveKS said:


> Figure in pruning and maintenance on a 400gallon tank planted like that and it’s going to occupy pretty much every spare minute of your free time. Are you really willing to devote that much of your life into it?


It's not that much man lol.
I have 380 gallons amongst 7ish tanks and I spend 5 to 6 hours on a Sunday maintaining them all. Once every 3 or 4 months I'll give the sumps and filters a deep clean.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

**



minorhero said:


> I would start with 3 and see how it works for you. 27" high the light will disperse quite a bit before substrate. If you need more you can always add them.
> 
> 
> 
> So those are pretty high level tanks literally some of the best in the world when they were created. I won't say a novice can't make something that looks that good... but it is very unlikely. That said, most of the plants you see are considered relatively easy to grow. Another thing to consider is that if you fully plant a tank this big, you are looking at at least 1000 dollars in plants by themselves. So yea, this is going to cost a bit.


yes i know that this tank will take me much money but i was preparing for that so will see on the end...also will search cheaper solution for some staff..


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm going to have to guess on a couple things as the sentence structure has me a bit perplexed, but congrats on the tank build!



> Reverse osmoze in our country tell me that without DI yes or no?


If you are going with RO water, DI or not, you will need to add fertilizers for the plants. I prefer regular tap water for the minerals. But you are using CO2, so RODI water will be a great solution as you will likely be dosing fertilizers anyway.



> I have co2 from jbl with computer proflora2 603 with 2 kg bottle...now if need will go on 2stage regulator


Multi stage regulators help on smaller tanks. This tank is huge and you can probably get by with much less control as the volume of water will take a ton of CO2 to hit the recommended concentration. 



> also read that need rex grigs regulator - one or 2?


Depending on your filtration and what you can accomodate space wise. If you are using a sump, a single large reactor will probably work. With canisters, two would be nice. I'd start with the one and go with two if you need it later on.



> i will buy ghl or apex for awc and ato also and want to put max equipement on automatic


Great idea! Timers and float valves is all those systems really boil down to. Automation is very popular in the salt water community. You can check out plenty of DIYs and how to videos on the internet. 



> Uv light yes or no ( here is also some discustion about that?)


I believe the answer is yes. You are replicating the sun. However, most UV lamps are for lizards (from what I have seen) so steer clear of those. They put out a lot of heat as well. However, there are plenty of good lights out there. 



> Bigest question is about lamps..i want LED but ( if not looking usa satelite or finlad ) every is very expensive...what can suggest me ? how many and what type?


I personally use Beamswork LED lights and have had great success with them. If you go with 4 of the 72" lights, possibly the pent 0.5w or the snake eye variant depending on the desired par, you'll get decent coverage. I used a single light across a 24" wide tank but it was suspended about 12". You'll likely want to place yours on the top of the tank to get better penetration. Therefore two rows will work out better. Your tank is also 145", which will accommodate two 72" lights quite well. The pent 0.5w works very well for me in my low tech tanks and I have no complaints. At $120~ USD, it will still run you almost $500 to light this tank.


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

DaveKS said:


> Figure in pruning and maintenance on a 400gallon tank planted like that and it’s going to occupy pretty much every spare minute of your free time. Are you really willing to devote that much of your life into it?


will try to put much possible on automatic so will not need much time to take....but if will need take some time for that ,that will be satisfaction for me

Bump:


Freemananana said:


> I'm going to have to guess on a couple things as the sentence structure has me a bit perplexed, but congrats on the tank build!
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

DaveKS said:


> Figure in pruning and maintenance on a 400gallon tank planted like that and it’s going to occupy pretty much every spare minute of your free time. Are you really willing to devote that much of your life into it?


I just saw this. I'd have to disagree. At least, with my low tech tanks. I dedicate almost zero time to tank maintenance and trimming is usually a breeze. It may have only been a 125, but tripling my maintenance schedule would still leave ludicrous amounts of free time. I do realize the OP mentioned CO2 though, so it may be more work due to the speed of growth. It'll come down to plant choices and scape preferences. If they go with a lazy jungle scape like I tend to, the tank should all but take care of itself.


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Freemananana said:


> I just saw this. I'd have to disagree. At least, with my low tech tanks. I dedicate almost zero time to tank maintenance and trimming is usually a breeze. It may have only been a 125, but tripling my maintenance schedule would still leave ludicrous amounts of free time. I do realize the OP mentioned CO2 though, so it may be more work due to the speed of growth. It'll come down to plant choices and scape preferences. If they go with a lazy jungle scape like I tend to, the tank should all but take care of itself.


The competition level scapes photos he posted as examples of where he wants to take this tank shows us where he wants to go. That’s not your or my simple jungle tanks where we just run maintenance 1 day a week. But he sounds like type that will be fine with all pruning and manicuring that type tank requires to keep it in tip top shape. Much like maintaining a garden, it’s actually therapy for some. I wouldn’t even consider that size tank without controllers, automated water change and dosing.


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

like i told before i will try to put max on automatic like every posible equipement….i need to buy some staff so can someone tell if i need DI or only RO if want drink water also?What pump for return is silent less?
Is it 3000 g/H good for me and do i need pumps for flow?


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

Tomislav Mirt said:


> like i told before i will try to put max on automatic like every posible equipement….i need to buy some staff so can someone tell if i need DI or only RO if want drink water also?What pump for return is silent less?
> Is it 3000 g/H good for me and do i need pumps for flow?


I am no expert but the stats you listed earlier for your water looked fine. Whatever that was should be fine for your tank.

3000 gallons an hour is 7.5 times turn over which is within the 4-8 times an hour turn over, towards the high end. It sounds like it would be fine. Whether you need any kind of powerhead in such a long tank probably depends on how the tank is scaped and where you put your returns and intakes. Such a long tank would benefit from multiples of both if possible. Or an overflow.

As for a silent pump. Most pumps are actually pretty quiet. If you keep the pump submersed in the sump that further silences them. I use variable speed dc pumps and they are all very very quiet and nicely custimizable. I do not know if they make those types of pumps in such a large size though.


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

what about this "on glass "pump...is this need or return is ok 

I get suggest for sicce return and sow 15 for glass but think that this is too low for my tank...

If i go with eco tech or some better manufactore it is also expensive….

Will be good to buy better return pump with cheaper on glass or what recomended?


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

Tomislav Mirt said:


> what about this "on glass "pump...is this need or return is ok
> 
> I get suggest for sicce return and sow 15 for glass but think that this is too low for my tank...
> 
> ...


If you are asking if you need a powerhead (pump inside the tank just to move water around) then the answer is maybe. It depends on whether you can get good flow through your tank without a powerhead. Flow in the tank is determined by more than just how many gallons per hour your sump can pump through the return. It will be determined by placement of intake(s) and return(s) and what is in your tank as well. Normally this wouldn't be as critical but your tank is really long. My advice is to try without a powerhead but buy one if you need it.


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

ok.thanks again...must go buying something….
i will go with jecod return pump 15000....2 reactor griggs diy or buy ( will see)
i will buy 2 botlle of 20 kg for co2 better then 1 of 30 kg but regulator will be dual ( hope that conection will be good) and co2 will go from left side to right side...also return water with pipe on 2 side....

i go with ro 1500 l /h ( must see what and where to put storage of water)…

and also light….i want to buy lights with warranty ( in this case all from amazon cheaper led is not good) and with lumen,watt and par what think will need…but if go with cheaper led like fluval,chirios,beamswork,finnland etc..when put more lights in dimension what need price is go up...so will see beteen ghl,ai,kessil,radion etc...what is best.

will deside in 2 days what buy


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

*edit*

so now i find 2 co2 botlle of 5 kg and one og 10 kg....now have problems to connected them together…

Can someone help me with this ?Or will must search 2x20 kg bottle?

Where can find or somebody know how much co2 will need for my tank?


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

Tomislav Mirt said:


> so now i find 2 co2 botlle of 5 kg and one og 10 kg....now have problems to connected them together…
> 
> Can someone help me with this ?Or will must search 2x20 kg bottle?
> 
> Where can find or somebody know how much co2 will need for my tank?


You do not connect them together. You only need 1 bottle at any one time. There is no reason to run 2 reactors ever but if for some reason you decided you wanted to run 2 reactors you would still just use one bottle at a time with 2 feeds coming from the same bottle. 

As to how much co2 you aquarium needs... well after you scape the whole thing you fill it and see what it takes to get your ph to drop by 1 point or use a drop checker and see what it takes to get the checker to turn green. There can be a lot more to it then that but this is a good starting point. It will be a lot though, like 30 or 40 bubbles a second probably. Since thats impossible to count you will need a flowmeter to keep track.


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

what was then reason to buy more big bottle if only use one ?

I find something on net to connect 4 of them on one regulator and then in all time i have co2 ( when is one empty another is working).


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

Tomislav Mirt said:


> what was then reason to buy more big bottle if only use one ?
> 
> I find something on net to connect 4 of them on one regulator and then in all time i have co2 ( when is one empty another is working).


I honestly don't know why you bought 2. You only need 1. Having 2 won't be a bad thing, swapping out will be easy while you go get the other refilled. 

I have never seen someone link co2 in concert so that when one empties the other is still working. Even the place I buy my co2 from does not have that system. When they ran out they had to roll another tank over to fill my bottle.

What I have seen is multiple different tanks running off of one bottle. Thats a matter of having different needle valves linked together and through that you can run multiple different tanks. There is no reason for you to do that here though. You just need 1 reactor and 1 bottle of co2. The only reason to have more then 1 reactor is if you end up needing to pump more co2 into this system then your reactor can handle. You won't know if that is needed till after you set this tank up and get it running though.


----------



## fpn (Mar 28, 2018)

On the reactor side check out this build:

https://barrreport.com/threads/dual-venturi-diy-external-co2-reactor.3413/

They are commonly used for very large aquariums.


CO2 is liquid in the bottle, so I don't think you can run two in parallel.


----------



## Hujeta (Jan 26, 2020)

Super cool dimensions and looking forward to seeing the final planted tank!


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

someone before told me that on my tank will need around 40 kg bottle co2.Because i did not find that i buy 4 of them smaller.
It is not problem to return them if dont need ( also they are very cheap ) but ( must find picture ) if this is good and not expensive i will buy that spliter and left all bottle...

Bump:









Bump: https://imgur.com/SBbQ2Gy

here is something similar


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Tomislav Mirt said:


> someone before told me that on my tank will need around 40 kg bottle co2.Because i did not find that i buy 4 of them smaller.
> It is not problem to return them if dont need ( also they are very cheap ) but ( must find picture ) if this is good and not expensive i will buy that spliter and left all bottle...
> 
> Bump:
> ...



I think a 10kg co2 tank should be good for 6 month, your tank is a 400G, not a 50G, most of the norms and "standards" for small tanks are not fit, you will see your tank holds many aspects of standards of its own.


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

ok,then i will left this all and see how will go from there...


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

Also ,what heater take?

Can not find on market big for my tank...Or put heater in sump?Will be good put there


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

Do you know yet what stocking will be? Some species do not require a heater, others will require a chiller. What are the ambient room temperatures where you are at?

Anyway definitely put the heater(s) in the sump.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Buy several heaters. Works just fine. Definitely keep them in the sump and you can use a thermometer probe in sump with display attached to the stand someplace as well.

Big tanks conserve heat better than small tanks. I've got 2 300 watt heaters in a 180 gallon +29 gallon sump. One heater is almost enough even though my house is kept at 60*F during the winter.


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

minorhero said:


> Do you know yet what stocking will be? Some species do not require a heater, others will require a chiller. What are the ambient room temperatures where you are at?
> 
> Anyway definitely put the heater(s) in the sump.


room is from 22-26 c ...if i put in sump will one heater be ok because tank is 400 galons and sump only 50 galons...


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Tomislav Mirt said:


> room is from 22-26 c ...if i put in sump will one heater be ok because tank is 400 galons and sump only 50 galons...


With high waterflow through sump heat distribution not a problem.

With this size tank I’d go with a separate heater controller and multiple (2-3) heaters rated so that combined they are slightly more than tank needs. That way if one heater fails the other heater(s) will still be able keep tank partially heated. Ie 2x200w heaters rather than 1x300w. Also if heaters have thermostats, use them and don’t just crank them wide open, set them so they are just a bit above what controller is set to. That way if one fails the remaining heater will still cycle on and off and won’t burn itself up.

There are online calculators that will help you zero in on how many watts you’ll need. 

In this big a tank and investment, double down with as many system redundancies as you can and don’t cheap out. System monitor that warns you of everything from low water levels and hot/cold conditions will be well worth the investment.


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

DaveKS said:


> With high waterflow through sump heat distribution not a problem.
> 
> With this size tank I’d go with a separate heater controller and multiple (2-3) heaters rated so that combined they are slightly more than tank needs. That way if one heater fails the other heater(s) will still be able keep tank partially heated. Ie 2x200w heaters rather than 1x300w. Also if heaters have thermostats, use them and don’t just crank them wide open, set them so they are just a bit above what controller is set to. That way if one fails the remaining heater will still cycle on and off and won’t burn itself up.
> 
> ...


so if i understand good,if my room temperature is 22C and in aquarium want also 22 then no need for heater?
Or if want in tank 24 C then some small heaters will be ok?


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

Small is relative heh but yes you don't need a heater rated at heating 400 gallons of water. Smaller heaters that collectively can heat 400 gallons are fine and if you are stocking cold water fish that do fine at 22 degree water you do not need a heater at all.


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Tomislav Mirt said:


> so if i understand good,if my room temperature is 22C and in aquarium want also 22 then no need for heater?
> Or if want in tank 24 C then some small heaters will be ok?


It all depends on a lot of factors, use a calc to figure it.

https://www.hamzasreef.com/Contents/Calculators/HeaterChillerSizing.php

For instance in that pic I saw earlier think I remember big windows down at left end. Use a actual thermometer to get a actual temp there in winter for room temp, not what you have thermostat set at. Depending on type windows, double pane etc can be way cooler there than what you dial up on thermostat.


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

let talk about pump and staff…
because tank is in my living room and all equipement will be below in cabinet want to do silent as can...is it possible to do bean animal overflow in my case?Or this will be also silent?
I find pump jebao 15000 ? what think and if is that good for me?
Can someone help me with co2 reactor….i will biuld but dont know what size for pipe....my main pipe is 2 inch and return is 1 inch….reactor can be high max 200 cm or 2 by 100 cm if is better?
I buy GHL profilux4 and dosier also….can someone told me if this pump can be connected to jebao pump and where can find what equipement is going with ghl ( on their net in no information)...


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

You have to figure out the head loss on the pump to see if it is a good size or not. With 3' head and 1" plumbing my 1800gph pump puts out an estimated 1300gph for instance. I learned a lot by reading at Reef Central. When going big RC is a great resource as my 180 gallon tank is an ordinary tank and even your big one isn't unusual plus nearly all tanks use sumps. 

It isn't just sump turbulence and pump noise that are issues. The overflow itself will make a lot of noise between the suck of the whirlpool if drain isn't running full and the splash of water coming over the overflow. I do think using a Beananimal is a good idea. I am using a Herbie which is low tech compared to a Beananimal but so far so good. If the water level in the overflow gets too high the emergency drain makes a horrible sound and I jump to it. With prefilter sponges over both drains I've never had a real clog or threat of overflow but probably should cut a hole in the top of one for worst case scenario. I've no idea how one would put prefilter sponges on a BA and I wouldn't run a freshwater planted tank without them. Sponge on the overflow itself?


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

i dont know about sponge on overflow or on sump….i will put anything what everybody suggested me...

will go read to reef central to see if have something for me...


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Just remembered. Socks. They use a frame with a filter sock to catch gunk coming down the drain rather than sponges. I know somebody here tried this, no idea if they liked it or not. It is easier to rinse out a couple prefilter sponges or socks weekly than clean sump media and you don't have to be careful about damaging the nitrogen cycle bacteria in them.

I built a 20" Cerges reactor for CO2. I suggest going with a large Griggs reactor instead as it is built of PVC pipe which is much sturdier and you can build it as large as you like. I know Tom Barr built a huge one long ago. No photos have survived unfortunately but you should be able to get an idea on the sizes of materials he used in post #7. You would mount to the wall in your basement. The pump would be in the sump with hose going to the reactor with another hose going to a return in your tank or back to the main pump then to the tank. I don't see the point of returning it to the sump, Tom Barr is a far better aquarist than I am though. Google for how they actually look and work, the design has been around for quite a while.

There are many ways to get a nice planted tank out there. I prefer to gather up every idea out there and figure out what works best for my situation. I didn't have 3 drains so beananimal wasn't possible for instance. The Herbie isn't as safe but so far so good, been using one for close to a decade.


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

So finally lamps come….i put it on top just to see...and see that all corner of tank is good with light.
I take also doser and computer .

Still dont know what pump for return...now look tunze pro 1073....
What pump for co2 reactor is it for that good small pumps like on ATO or something like that?

Is this jbl regulator good or too small?










Tell me about sump….my sup is now 200 liters cc 50 gallons and tank is cc 400 gallons...because i work lot with acryl i can do it bigger but somebody tell me that is good size….What is optimal?


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

Bump: https://imgur.com/Im6MpXb



Bump: https://imgur.com/W6IZos9

Bump: https://imgur.com/HidpigY


----------



## iamaloner (Jul 10, 2017)

Any updates?

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

iamaloner said:


> Any updates?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


before few days i take lots of equipement but still waiting pump and some staff...tomorow will try to conected pipe and put water in tank and see if there is some leek ( hope will not be ) and then go with connection all equipement next week.

then will maybe need help so until then...


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

ok,90% equipement is come...now few question before start..

i am going with R0 first ( from main pipe water ) water is going in 500 l tank where he will go in sump ( for wc) and for ato inside will put AUTOAQUA Smart AWC - Auto Water Change ( they have very small pump but will test and see if will be good flow)-question is -can i go direct with RO without tank for storage because RO is delivered 1500 l by day or 400 gallons?In this case my main water suply must be all time open-what is good and bad for this solutions if is possible?
i dont have basement and all equipement is below aquarium in my living room.

next is co2 reactor what will go from eheim 2016 -do You think that is good for my big reactor?

i buy jebao 20000 l pump...return will go with T connection from left and right side in aquarium..-can i go with 3/4 all time or put 1 " or more from pump and then on 3/4...maybe is better to do regulation on flow smaller…

in sump now have 3 chamber is it ok or must do more?

Will try scetch everything…

thanks


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

It's probably not a good idea to pump straight RO water during water change. it would be good to mineralize it first to meet hardness requirements from the fish

since your tank is wide you may be able to set up a small container underneath that can remineralize the water as it's coming in and then a drain to pump the waste water out.

For top off RO is good, for water change use RO water with remineralizers 

Have you thought about what fish you'll stock? they're what dictate what parameters you'll need to maintain.


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

i am not sure that will need remineral ro because my water is from well….but if need how to do that?What add?
for fish ...or angel with neon,tetra etc or discus ..not sure jet


----------



## HerpsAndHerbs (Apr 28, 2020)

*Try These Lights!*

Hello! Nice tank! Can't wait to see the finished product. I have a suggestion about the lights. 

I use the Chinese box lights that are VERY good for the price. 165W with COB LED's. They put out all of the light you will need for that tank. 

They have two dimmer switches on them, one for the full spectrum light and one for the blue. This feature is awesome because it allows you to adjust the temperature (warm or cool light). The other feature of this light that makes them perfect for your tank is that they daisy chain together so you can add or take away very easily.

They are about $80/light and i would suspect you would need maybe 4 of them. Even if you need 5, a $400 price tag is WAY better than 2000. 

The fluval lights are great but personally i don't use their features because I like to run 2 or 3 four-hour photoperiods per day (I turn everything off in the middle of the day for at least 4 hours which allows the CO2 levels return to normal levels when I'm at work. Saves lots of $$ on CO2. Reference Dr. Diana Walstad et al). The built in timer on the fluvals only allows 1 photoperiod so I end up getting a socket timer anyway... I use Amazon Alexa compatible socket timer just to make my life easier.

I have no affiliation with this brand or product, just a happy customer. Most of the 165W box lights are the same, but i put the link and title below for the ones I use. I am pretty sure you will be satisfied with these. If you want anymore info or pics on how mine work let me know! :wink2:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074DRJK18/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Phlizon 165W Dimmable Full Spectrum Auqarium LED Light Fish Tank LED Reef Decoration Light for Saltwater Freshwater Fish Coral Reef

Bump: I remineralize with seachem equilibrium. Is the water table where you are from hard or soft? TDS, GH, and kH?


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

so I test well water and gh is 8 and kh is 8...possible?


----------



## HerpsAndHerbs (Apr 28, 2020)

That is pretty good. kH is a little high for some things but in general that is pretty middle of the road. With a kH of 8 I am assuming your pH is a good bit above neutral so you will either have to pH your water down or avoid acid loving species like discus. 

In general my kH goes down with my pH. For my hard water tanks I use tap water (similar parameters to yours, suitable for guppies, rainbows, neocaridinia, ect). For my soft water/south american tanks I use RO water and remineralize to gh ~8 and kh ~3-4 then I use seachem acid buffer to bring the pH down to about 6.8. 

Remineralizing and pH'ing is a constant chore and it makes your system arguably less stable. Using your well/tap water straight would make your life easier but your plants might not do quite as well. Lots of options!

Bump: Just read you previous quote about angels neons ect. These are south american and will appreciate a pH at or below 7 and softer water. Not saying they wont survive in your well water, but you will have better success choosing different fish or changing your water chemistry.

I would suggest you look at making your tank a rainbowfish community tank. They are a absolutely gorgeous group of fish, very rewarding, and it will be less of a headache to keep. because your tank is so big, changing your water chemistry would be a chore and a cost I personally would rather not do.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

so i test now ro water gh is 0 ..now is better?
because i need lot of wood and stone for tank ( in my country not have good wood ) do You know where to buy cheaper snake or red moor wood or seiryu stone?
In UK is selling with price of 50 euro/ pieces...now search something cheaper…
will need cca 100 kg stone and lot of wood...


----------



## HerpsAndHerbs (Apr 28, 2020)

Tomislav Mirt said:


> so i test now ro water gh is 0 ..now is better?
> because i need lot of wood and stone for tank ( in my country not have good wood ) do You know where to buy cheaper snake or red moor wood or seiryu stone?
> In UK is selling with price of 50 euro/ pieces...now search something cheaper…
> will need cca 100 kg stone and lot of wood...


Hard scape is pretty pricey for what it is. And no, gh of 0 is not good for fish or plants. You can add hardscape as you go. Maybe get the tank cycling and look around!


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

so,now will need to mix ro with tap water...ok that is no problem....


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

I having trouble with layout...i have ( before few years idee) that do 3 layout in my tank...maybe jungle ,forest and amazona where lot of plants are on same parameters...what think about that?
still having trouble one week drawing but can not take what want because my tank is too long for get good deep..will see...


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

so now i put some substrate,sand,rocks and plant in basket and see HUGE price uf....How is experience with wood from ebay or similar web?
Is this good for tank ?
What about sand...can i use pool filter sand for tank?
Can i put vine ( grapevine) in...somebody told me that no but still read that if is good ( 10 times boiled) that can...what is rihgt?


----------



## gjcarew (Dec 26, 2018)

If you have a nearby forest you can find wood, or go to a stream and take driftwood from there. Orchards are also a good place as most fruit trees (apple, cherry) have hard wood. Grape vine rots quickly, I wouldn't recommend it.

You can find rocks in the wild as well, whatever looks good. If you have a quarry or any mountains nearby it makes it easier to find larger rocks. It will cost a fortune to buy hardscape to fit your tank.

Guide to aquarium wood - INJAF


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I spent a lot more money on the big new pieces of wood then I did on the actual tank! Okay my tank was bought leaking and used from Craig's List but still. I bought manzanita on eBay from local sellers so I didn't have to pay shipping. 

If wood is hard and dry it's good. Doesn't matter if the live plant is poisonous as we use dried stumps and branches. The popular spider wood is azalea stumps - azalea is toxic. The vendors seem very responsible and have dried and soaked the stumps so no sap remains.

Go beach combing? Lake and river shores might have wood washed up. You would quarantine it by drying then soaking and scraping any soft stuff and bark off. 

If you have a rock yard nearby see if they will sell by the pound. It's better not to have rocks that leach calcium and you definitely don't want ore of poisonous minerals but most rock is fine. I strongly advise you to make up a footprint of your tank when shopping so you don't buy things that are too small. See my big tank journal for an even fancier mockup. It really helps to see how large or small hard scape will look.

Agree about rainbow fish. Beautiful, loads of variety and they are good sized.


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

Ok,i find lots of rocks like ada yamaya stones so that is very good….with wood not so lucky...will try search more...
Now get pipes for reactor ( OMG what is different in price here in Europe vs America)...pay around 350 dollars...send pictures later….
Because will put co2 reactor from enheim external filter 2215 have question.
Is it ok to connect only reactor with filter or must also go to sump ?
If go tru sump please tell me how ( dont have experience with sump)...if is this ok...then ok.

Also can somebody picture me connection enter c02 to reactor in front-is it good silicone 6mm hose?


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

You can either put the output from the canister and reactor into the sump right in front of the sump pump or have it go straight to the tank. I opted to have 2 returns, one from the CO2 reactor and one from the sump pump. Big tank and I wanted all the water movement I could get.

6mm sounds right, unsure about silicone. Some materials allow CO2 to leak out, do a search on that. I would make a point on the tubing, drill a hole too small for the tubing then use needlenose pliers to pull it through. Here's the basics https://rotalabutterfly.com/rex-grigg/diy-reactor.htm

The other option is to use a whole house water filter housing as a reactor. You drill a little hole for CO2 line and add a pipe/hose inside that goes nearly to the bottom. The one I had was very flimsy and cracked. PVC is much stronger.


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

Kathyy said:


> You can either put the output from the canister and reactor into the sump right in front of the sump pump or have it go straight to the tank. I opted to have 2 returns, one from the CO2 reactor and one from the sump pump. Big tank and I wanted all the water movement I could get.
> 
> Yes...i will have 2 return pipe...one from pump in sump ( also return is going on 2 side on tank ) and one from canister and reactor.
> 
> ...


Thanks for help..


----------



## Tomislav Mirt (Dec 23, 2019)

Ok,now i have all for start....

first main water go to RO then to storage tank....inside will get mineralized and then in tank?In this case do i need extra storage for tap water?



is it matter how many chambers have sump?No i have only 3?
I dont have experience with sump so please help...i put 2 pipe from tank to clarisea then biological filter then return pump-what else?

I will go with return on 2 side...25mm....

co2 reactor have separate eheim canister but not sure if he can push on 2 side?
Also if put co2 on return pump ( 20 000 liters) not sure if then my flow will not be good?

Please help me because i dont want something to forget or do wrong...thanks in front...


----------



## mirtinte (Jan 23, 2019)

Hello...i have lot to do ( work,family,aquarium )last year so i lost my accaunt here and back now with give lots of money for wood,substrate etc...
Now just before put water inside one question...if i have sump 200 l and 2-3cm until box for overflow when want change water.if i put all water in drain that will be 250l,right...because water will stop when come below the pipe for sump?

How then changes 50% ( or 700l )?
If i send return pump in same time then that is not change of "clean 50%" water ,right?
Or i missed something?

Because substrate are very expensive and soil also i use stryofoam for lift soil...is that will be ok?still did not glued....

Now i have all prepared and will go connection before Cristmas...for plants i put in basket...lot of medium plants and for fish want to be angel fish with tetras ....not buy fish now of course...


----------



## mirtinte (Jan 23, 2019)

also please suggestion about plants....

Eleocharis sp. 'Mini' - 1-2-GROW!12Anubias gracilis - Pot6Micranthemum tweediei ("Montecarlo-3") - 1-2-GROW!11Rotala rotundifolia "Gia Lai" / "H'Ra" - 1-2-GROW!6Rotala indica - 1-2-GROW!6Staurogyne repens - 1-2-GROW!4Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya' - 1-2-GROW!4Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae - 1-2-GROW!2Aponogeton madagascariensis var. madagascariensis - Bulb2Aponogeton madagascariensis var. henkelianus - Bulb2Aponogeton boivinianus - Bulb2Vesicularia "Christmas Moss" - 1-2-GROW!11Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba" - 1-2-GROW!11Marsilea hirsuta - 1-2-GROW!6Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' - 1-2-GROW!4Pogostemon helferi - 1-2-GROW!2Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite' - in Vitro XL6Anubias barteri var. nana 'Bonsai' ('Mini Mini') - Pot6Bucephalandra sp. "Kedagang" - 1-2-GROW!
What about this bulb ...they told that is possible to have some snails and another ....if i see them i will remove but if not?

Can somebody know how many day or hours i have when take plants from cup?because i have lot of plants and will not put then in one day in aquarium...if i put them in water will be alive for week?
Please answer me will i put co2 in sump or in tank direct?It is going from DIY reactor...i think that will go without einhell filter what was in first option....


----------

